
The Future of Game Development on Windows [video] - pjmlp
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/B882
======
ebbv
This talk should really be titled "Update on UWP game development."

Because that is not equal to the future of game development in total on
Windows, unless Microsoft is planning to disallow non-UWP installations. In
which case they can expect to get sued by Valve and other publishers.

~~~
Eridrus
I wonder why people think it's ok for Apple to maintain a stranglehold on iOS,
but don't think it would be ok for Microsoft to control application
installation on Windows.

I'm sure Valve would sue them, because no-one gives up a billion dollar
business without a fight, but I don't see why they would win.

~~~
shurcooL
> I wonder why people think it's ok for Apple to maintain a stranglehold on
> iOS, but don't think it would be ok for Microsoft to control application
> installation on Windows.

I think it's because Apple established that as the baseline when releasing
iOS. It was a closed and controlled ecosystem from release day. Apple did it
to be able to offer a better product/experience for their target market. We,
as the consumers, could look at it and decide if it's a product we like and
want to buy.

Nothing was taken away from you when iOS and its closed garden came to be.
People decided to accept the limitations in return for a better user
experience by buying iOS devices. You have a choice to have something open by
buying a mobile device that's not iOS.

However, desktop systems have existed for a long time with higher freedoms.
So, you can't take away the ability to do "anything" with computers without
taking away something we've had for a long time.

~~~
Cyph0n
I wonder what your response will be once Apple applies the walled garden
approach to OS X. It hasn't happened yet, but the features they've been
introducing these past few releases are a clear indication of where they see
OS X in the future.

~~~
djrogers
> the features they've been introducing these past few releases are a clear
> indication of where they see OS X in the future.

What features has apple added that inevitably lead to a walled garden on OS X
that can't be more easily attributed to improved security?

~~~
i386
I think the poster is referring to Sandboxing and SIP.

~~~
Longhanks
Which can both be disabled.

------
iamcreasy
Jump to 33 min if you just want to hear about XBox dev mode.

And here is a dedicated talk on using Universal Windows Platform on XBox :
[https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/B883](https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Build/2016/B883)

------
Jedd
How will this impact decisions to release console-only (or rather, XBox-only)
games? I realise an amount of that decision is marketing, but will users
accept it when it's a 100% marketing ploy?

~~~
TranquilMarmot
For Halo... yes. I will accept it's a marketing ploy (and, pretty much the
only reason I have an Xbox One)

------
petra
Can anybody please share a tl;dr ?

~~~
x5n1
Use Steam's Linux for future games, forget about using Windows altogether.
Microsoft has jumped the shark. /s

